# A Pair of Hooters



## BrentWin (Mar 5, 2014)

Got you attention didn't I! Here's a pair of owl hooters that will be going out the door in the next couple of days. And before anyone says it, I know that they are different sizes. That just shows that they are real! Actually, the one on the left is my standard model. The one on the right is an experimental model for Tclem. He claims to have trouble handling hooters. I guess that is about every 7th grade pun that I can throw into one post.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1749_zpsa401c3b3.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Mar 5, 2014)

Beauties as always. Got a question for you who sells good reed sets for these? I have yet to find what I like.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for letting my secret out Brent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 5, 2014)

I use both the JC style reed and the plastic one. The plastic one is easier to modify. For Tony's, I trimmed the reed a little in length and width and changed the sound chamber dimensions*.*


----------



## myingling (Mar 5, 2014)

Great lookin pair calls ,,,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice pair!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 6, 2014)

Second prettiest set I've seen today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic (Mar 6, 2014)

I would like to comment but I am speechless. Oh, what the heck! You have some gorgeous hooters Brent! There, I said it. Still feels awkward.... Just saying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Thanks for letting my secret out Brent.



Don't worry I cannot handle them either - that's why I tell her I have to keep practicing until I get it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2014)

Super nice Brent those are terrific.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hoorah for hooters. Brent, those are stupendious or whatever means out of sight. They look like glass. Great job.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 6, 2014)

Can I touch them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 6, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Can I touch them?



Yes, but be gentle


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Rdnkmedic said:


> I would like to comment but I am speechless. Oh, what the heck! You have some gorgeous hooters Brent! There, I said it. Still feels awkward.... Just saying.



Ms. R

Now I feel bad! It's one thing for us guys to act like teenagers, but now we've pulled you down into school bus humor.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic (Mar 7, 2014)

From time to time I did sit on the back seat. I know, forgive me. But it's not like I can do anything about y'all. Boys will be boys.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

Let's be careful guys - me included. Especially me. Fun so far but let's step lightly. . . .


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Let's be careful guys - me included. Especially me. Fun so far but let's step lightly. . . .


We need a tread lightly emoticon for that ............


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 7, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Second prettiest set I've seen today


Good save ........


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> We need a tread lightly emoticon for that ............



We have one . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

